# TD05HA-152G6-12T - EVO X Turbo



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

I know this is not a common turbo in the Nissan world but I got a sweet deal on one and purchased it. I will need to do some fabrication work where the exhaust flange is concerned and I believe a bit of either porting or polishing (or maybe even both) of the head to help spool-up.

Here are a few pics of the turbo:



















Let me know what you guys think of the turbo choice and how many persons have used this turbo on an SR and the results.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, if you can get the custom manifold made for it, it'll be fine. Don't worry about porting or anything, the sr20 will spool a stock evo turbo easily.

Otherwise, those mitsu turbo flanges are a pain in the ass. make sure there's no shaft play, etc.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

chimmike said:


> well, if you can get the custom manifold made for it, it'll be fine. Don't worry about porting or anything, the sr20 will spool a stock evo turbo easily.
> 
> Otherwise, those mitsu turbo flanges are a pain in the ass. make sure there's no shaft play, etc.


I was comparing the exhaust ports on the EVO to the SR20 and there's quite a difference. That's why I was thinking about porting and polishing my SR20 head.

Nah, no shaft play; turbo came off an EVO X with less than 3000km on it (owner hardly drove it). Actually found a company called Turbinetech. They build SR Manifolds with EVO Flanges.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you'd be better off spending the money on cams rather than a port/polish. Get more gains from cams.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

chimmike said:


> you'd be better off spending the money on cams rather than a port/polish. Get more gains from cams.


I don't mind investing in some cams down the road but I'm fearful of adjustable cam gears; i've heard many horror stories about those.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm using a SR20DE RR so that's why i opted for porting because it SHOULD have better head flow.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Kariba said:


> I don't mind investing in some cams down the road but I'm fearful of adjustable cam gears; i've heard many horror stories about those.


there's absolutely no need to use adjustable cam gears when using aftermarket cams.

Again, for the gains you'd get doing port work, you're better off spending the money on cams. Good port work costs significantly more than cams do.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

What type of cams you suggest I get and should I get springs and retainers as well?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you use JWT S-line cams, you don't need springs or retainers. If you go JWT C-line you will. I had S4's, and they were AWESOME. Very streetable cam with solid top end.


----------

